# عرض جامد اوى لpumps وبالعربى بجد هتفهم وتبقى استاذ



## jilany (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
دى اول مشاركة ليا فى المنتدى الجامد ده
عشان كدة قلت لازم ابدا بحاجة جامدة 
وجايب معايا عرض بالبوربوينت للمضخات جامد هتفهم ايه الانواع والفروق العملية بين كل نوع 
مستنى ردودكم
ارجو اضافة الامتداد .rar بعد تنزيل اللمف 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1360669...593___1585___1576___1609____1580___1575_.html​


----------



## midonagi (15 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا صاحبى على الشغل الجامد ده بس ليا عندك رجاء..بلاش تحمل اى حاجه على الرابيد شير علشان الفائده تعم على الكل ولك جزيل الشكر..واهلا بيك فى منتدانا الغالى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## لالا لولو (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكر ا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكررررررررا يا نجم
تسلم


----------



## السيد نور الدين (15 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا هذا عرض جامد ونشكر لك العرض


----------



## جاد العليمى (16 أغسطس 2008)

اللة ينور يا بشمهندس


----------



## ابن العميد (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا باشمهندس وجاري التحميل
م.اسامة عمر سليمان
مهندس تكييف وميكانيك


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## الاوسط (16 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا
jilany 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (17 أغسطس 2008)

thank you my frind


----------



## جاد العليمى (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكككووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد نجيب (17 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## شهاب الشريف (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على مجهودك.
تقدر تنزله على الموقع هنا مباشرة لأني أواجه صعوبة التحميل من المواقع الأخرى مثل rapid share


----------



## eng_hazem123 (17 أغسطس 2008)

تســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم يا هندســــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## رشيد التونسي (18 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك الصحة, يا خويا وحدك


----------



## tariqsamer (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمران احمد (30 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## على اللول (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاااك الله خيرراااااااااا


----------



## كرانك (30 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks a lot brother & I hope to you all the best...


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (30 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله في عمرك 
مشاركة رائعة


----------



## عدي ابو عجيب (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سلامات ياشباب ... 
ملف جميل بس ماتحمل معايا .. دائما ال( الربيد شير )مابيحمل معايا .. ؟؟؟ حدا يحل المشكلة وانا له منالشاكرين ..


----------



## محمد صفا (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا هندسه ورمضان كريم


----------



## أحمد كعبول (1 سبتمبر 2008)

[الف شكر يا صاحبى على الشغل الجامد ده بس ليا عندك رجاء..بلاش تحمل اى حاجه على الرابيد شير علشان الفائده تعم على الكل ولك جزيل الشكر..واهلا بيك فى منتدانا الغالى:75:


----------



## islam2a (1 سبتمبر 2008)

العرض رائع جدا
شكرا لك
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## اراس الكردي (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## amr fathy (5 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى انا حقيقة دخلت الموقع ولم استطع التعامل معه لذا ارجو ممن دخل الموقع واستفاد منه ان يشرح لى كيف اتعامل معه


----------



## alfaydi (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مششششششششششكور يا جامد


----------



## soud54 (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور .بس ممكن تخبرني برنامج أقدر أشغل به العرض


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا :7:


----------



## واصل (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أوي أوي يا باش مهندس


----------



## محمد حمية (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا باش مهندس على مجهودك


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل ولكن الا يوجد موقع غير رابيدشير وشكرا


----------



## Gear (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر جامد لك


----------



## يوسف يوسف (17 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## إلى فلسطين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## zizo_ppc (29 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلآ عرض جامد قوى شكرا" ياهندسة


----------



## سحروته (29 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الملفات لا تفتح معي ، ماهو نوع البرنامج المطلوب تنزيله بالجهاز لفتح هذه الملفات
وشكــــــراً


----------



## محمد بن عمر الزاوي (29 سبتمبر 2008)

لك كل التقدير يا بشمهندس


----------



## شريف عزت (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا نجم


----------



## عدي الفكيكي (1 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وبعد
اعلم يااخي اني قد حاولت تنزيل الملف على جهازي الا اني لم افلح في ذلك فارجو منك ان ترسل الملف على العنوان audy.fhassn*********** ولولا حاجتي الماسة لهذا الموضوع ومساسة المباشر بصلب عملي لما كلفتكم عناء هذه المهمه
مع خالص دعائي لكم بلتوفيق
اخوك من العراق الجريح عدي الفكيكي


----------



## papaitgo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng samir (3 أكتوبر 2008)

باى برنامج يعمل الملف الموجود
لايعمل بالبوربوينت


----------



## الصحراء (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## صفوت فوده (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن موقع تانى غير الرابيد شير


----------



## النجم مصر (8 أكتوبر 2008)

يا بشمهندس بلاش الرابت هباب ومشكور على مجهودك ويا ريت رابط اخر عشان انا كمان استفاد وشكرا يا هندسة


----------



## توكل محمد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AL-baz (6 نوفمبر 2008)

that is really good 
thank you man


----------



## ahmed taye3 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم يا جميل نرجو المزيد من المعلومات للافادة والاستفادة


----------



## engkfa (2 مايو 2011)

يعطيك العافية ولكن نرجو الرفع على موقع ثاني لنتمكن من التحميل


----------

